# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Fitnete Tuda

## shigjeta

Shi bie ne Tirane 

Dielli humbi ne nje re kur ti me the 
Eja me mua se te dua 
Ti vetem eja me mua se te dua

Shi bie ne Tirane nga malli yne edhe dielli qan 
Je I dehur nga pija apo nga dashuria 
Ti ec por kembet nuk te mbajn

Shi bie ne Tirane si nen ombrell 
ti strukesh nen nje palm 
Gjysma ime mbeti rrugeve te ketij qyteti
Shi bie ne Tirane 

Sa shume u endem s pritem 
Sa shume u lagem e s ikem 
Kaluan ditet e vitet 
A eshte kjo dashuri 

Shi bie ne tirane dhe shpirti yne fluturon mbi Dajt 
Mendja ime mbeti rrugeve te ketij qyteti 
Shi bie ne Tirane 

Vepra ime mbeti rrugeve te ketij qyteti 
Shi bie ne Tirane 
Kenga ime mbeti rrugeve te ketij qyteti 
Shi bie ne Tirane

----------


## shigjeta

Fitnete Tuda esht nji vajz strugane e cila u paraqit para disa vjetesh ne skenen e tiranes dhe la mbresa me zerin e embel ne interpretimin e kenges simpatike "Shi Bie ne Tirane".
Ajo ka nji jete shume aktive dhe drejton ne struge me duket nji kanal televiziv etj.
Vjet ose parvjet Ajo ishte organizatore e nji aktiviteti kulturor mbar kombetar ne Struge. Me duket Festival kengesh ose festival poezie.
Suksese Fitnetes..dhe artisteve te tjere nga treva e Struges.
U realizofshin aspiratat e shqiptareve te Ilirides!!

----------


## briiigi

Fatkeqsisht nga veprimtaria e saj dihet shume pak sepse impakti qe ajo ka patur me publikun shqipetar ka qene vetem nepermejt festivaleve .
E megjithate kenget e saj plot ndjenje , melodi te kendshme , harmoni dhe vlera e ka bere publikun per vete.
Ne repertorin e saj kenget si "Shi Bie ne Tirane" kane lene shume mbrese mbi publikun shqipetar. Une personalisht do isha me se e lumtur ta shifja perseri mbi skene ...
Deri athere po mundohem te gjej ndonje nga kenget e saj te vjetra  :buzeqeshje: 

briiigi

----------


## krispi

Kenga e pare e fitnete tudes ne festival ka qene "Rruge"

Rruge rruge rruge
Rruge qe te cojne diku
dhe me pyesin per ku
per ku

Kush e di tekstin le ta shkruaje
Krispi

----------


## dikeafajtore

U linda ne udhekryq
ne te djathte kam vendlindjen
ne te majte atdheun
sa large e prane kam dhimbjen
(2 here)

Rruge, rruge, rruge
Rruge qe me ftojne diku
Dhe me pyesin 
Per ku, per ku

Djeg si zjarr ky diell
I paster eshte ky qiell
Dashuria ime jeton
Vetem ketu


Kaq di.

----------


## nimf

nje dite do te behet me mire
t'tjera dit do te vijne
o jeta ime

nje dite do te behet me mire
per mua dhe ty,
dashuria ime

mundohem te qaj pa fjal e pa lot,
mundohem te flas, mundohem te kendoj
pa ty jam hije 
e trushtuar 
e zhgenjyer

miliona perse me lene pa gjum
ne netet e errta me endrra shum
rri me mua
se te dua
jeta ime.

----------


## autori

Ka shume mundesi qe pas SHUME vitesh, psecialiste te muzikes te cilesojne Fitnete TUDEN si nga te paktat kantautore qe ka sjelle VERTET diçka te re ne muziken shqiptarene vitet '90. Ato pak kenge te saj "rruge", "Nje dite do te behet me mire", "shi bie ne Tirane", NUK jane kenge, jane PERLA !!!!!!!!

----------


## Dita

Kulti

Me emrin Fitnete Tuda gjen mes te tjerash kete informacion ne internet. Nese ne Prishtine nuk ekziston nje njeri tjeter me emrin Fitnete Tuda, kjo mbetet te jete E JONA.



*Emision kulturor*


Emetimi: E hënë, 22:00

Autor: Shaqir Foniqi

Bashkëpunëtore: Fitnete Tuda 
Kohëzgjatja: 25 min.

E-mail: kulti@rtklive.com 

Kulti ndjek të gjitha ngjarjet kulturore të javës, por shtron edhe tema të ndryshme nga rrjedhat e kulturës në Kosovë. Përmbledhja e shkurtër dhe dinamike e ngjarjeve kryesore kulturore të javës, ka bërë që "Kulti" të jetë ndër emisionet më të shikuara të llojit të vet në hapësirën mediale kosovare.

----------


## Dita

Dikea me duket se teksti i strofes




> U linda ne udhekryq
> ne te djathte kam vendlindjen
> ne te majte atdheun
> sa large e prane kam dhimbjen


eshte

U linda ne udhekryq
ne te djathte kam vendlindjen 
ne te majte atdheun
para dhe pas kam rruget


dhe




> Djeg si zjarr ky diell
> I paster eshte ky qiell
> Dashuria ime jeton
> Vetem ketu



eshte 

E ndiej si ngroh ky diell
i kalter eshte ky qiell
dashuria ime jeton
vetem ketu

----------


## Shiu

Pasi pashë se Fitnetja paska adhurues të shumtë, t'i bëj të fala në emrin tuaj?  :buzeqeshje:  Brenda ca ditësh, ua sjell disa shkrime & foto të saj... Premtimi është premtim...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shigjeta

Uroj ta mbash premtimin Tahox  :buzeqeshje:  
Do deshiroja te dija dicka me teper per te, se me pelqen shume si kengetare, me ato kenge qe kam degjuar. 
Pershendetje!

----------


## Dita

> Pasi pashë se Fitnetja paska adhurues të shumtë, t'i bëj të fala në emrin tuaj?  Brenda ca ditësh, ua sjell disa shkrime & foto të saj... Premtimi është premtim...



Te njejtin urim si Shigjeta e kam edhe une Tahox. 
Falemnderit qe me pare!

----------


## huggos

Mua do te me interesonte ndonje CD e vecante me kenget e Fitnetes (me kane thene qe ka nje te tille)..

Nese dikush e ka idene se ku dhe si mund te gjendet, do t'i jem pak me shume mirenjohes  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithsesi, duhet ta pranojme, Fitnetja eshte nder kengetaret e pakte me te cilet mund te mburremi i komb..


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## As^Dibrane

Per album te saj nuk kam degjuar te flitet pasi dhe jeton teper pran meje vec 53 km por do te te doja te kete  nje te tille pasi kenget i ka me te vertet te mrekullueshme si domos e vecoj "Shi bie ne Tiran" qe eshte njera nga te preferuarat e mija

----------


## KunotaForevres

> _Postuar më parë nga Shiu_ 
> *Brenda ca ditësh, ua sjell disa shkrime & foto të saj... Premtimi është premtim... *


C'ndodhi? Po presim.... :sarkastik:

----------


## shigjeta

Nje tjeter kenge e bukur e Fitnete Tudes  :buzeqeshje: 

*Si muzika*

Sa shume e duam
e sa pak kemi
Sa shume e vuajme
e ja ku jemi
Dhe te gjithe lutemi per nje dashuri
Oh ku je ti, oh  ku je ti

Sa prane te kam 
e dot ste gjej
I fshehur ne enderr
ne kenge ti je
Dhe te gjithe lutemi 
per nje mrekulli
Oh ku je ti, oh ku je ti

Ref.
Une dua te jesh si muzika 
Dhe dua te me ndjesh si muzika
Une dua te jesh gezimi im
Une dua te jesh frymezimi im

Sa shume e duam 
e sa pak kemi
Sa shume e vuajme 
dhe ja ku jemi
Dhe te gjithe lutemi per nje dashuri
Oh ku je ti, oh ku je ti

Une dua, dua te jesh
Une dua, dua te jesh

----------


## amaro

ja pse me pelqen ky forum sepse mund te arrish gjithshka rreth botes shqiptare, u gezova shume kur lexova pak informacion per te. Fitnete tuda eshte nje nga te paktet artistet shqiptare qe me kane pelqyer, kur jetoja ne tirane me vinde cudi  se si ka mundesi qe nje vajze nga struga mund te bente nje hit kaq te bukur per qytetin tim tiranen, solli nje modernizim te muzikes se lehte shqiptare neper festivale, te gjithe ne prisnim debutimin e saj ne festivalet rradhes se rtsh por ajo nuk u bo kurre "boze", ka pas shume klas. nuk e di aka nai fanclub fitnetja??

----------


## PINK

dhe mua me ka pelqyer shume ajo kenge " shi bie ne tirane " ... me te vertete kenge e mrekullueshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> U linda ne udhekryq
> ne te djathte kam vendlindjen
> ne te majte atdheun
> sa large e prane kam dhimbjen
> (2 here)
> 
> Rruge, rruge, rruge
> Rruge qe me ftojne diku
> Dhe me pyesin 
> ...


po ta coj tgjithen se dhe mu mpelqe shum kjo kong 

U linda në udhëkryq 
Në të majtë kam vendlindjen 
Në të djathtë atdheun 
Para dhe pas kam rrugë 

U linda në udhëkryq 
Në të majtë kam vendlindjen 
Në të djathtë atdheun 
Lart dashurinë dhe diellin 

(refren) 
Rrugë, rrugë, rrugë 
Rrugë që më ftojnë diku 
Dhe më pyesin për ku, për ku 
------------ (x 2) 

Vetja ime derdhet 
Humbet si pikë loti 
Të gjithë miqtë mi morën 
Rrugët e kësaj bote 

Kujtimet mi sjell era 
Ditë të gjata, netë pafjetura 
Mbeti kënga jonë e heshtur 
Mbetën gjurmët tona në amshim 

Vitet pas na lanë 
Buzeqeshje të venitura 
Atë që deshëm 
Asnjëherë nuk e thamë 

Rrugë, rrugë, rrugë 
Rrugë që më ftojnë diku 
Dhe më pyesin, më pyesin për ku 

(refreni) 

E ndjej si ngroh ky diell 
I kaltër është ky qiell 
Dashuria ime jeton vetëm këtu 
(2 herë)

----------


## Kumanovarja

Au dikure isha e cmendur pas muzikes se saj dhe kengeve e degjoje shpesh here kengen ,Nje Dite...esht fantastike fare po ka humbur sepse i ak vdekura babai par 1 viti mos gaboj ...me pare ka punuar ne nje  radio private si gazetare tashi sdije gjo...Shiu ti mbaje premtimin ok neve presim ketu ..di kush gjo ka album kjo apo jo se di qe ka nxjerr noj album  po embaj mend gjithmone ka hyre ne 16 finale ne  festa...

----------

